# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  वजन कम करने के घरेलू नुस्खे -Weight lose gharelu nuske

## shriram

वजन कम करने के घरेलू नुस्खे 



मोटापा कम करने के लिए ध्यान ----

- कई लोग सोचते है की नियंत्रण में भोजन करेंगे ; 
पर वे अधिक और गलत भोजन कर लेते है ; 
फिर पछताते है जिसका कोई फायदा नहीं होता .

- इसके लिए आइये एक ध्यान सीखते है . 
कुछ अंगूर ले लें ... काले , पीले , हरे , कैसे भी ले .

- अब आँख बंद कर सुखासन (आलती पालती ) में बैठ जाए .
अब हाथों में एक अंगूर ले लें . 
उसे बंद आँखों से महसूस करे . 
वह ठंडा है या गरम , 
गोल है , 
चिकना है 
और अन्य बातें महसूस करे .

- अब उसे मुंह में रखे . 
अभी चबाये नहीं . 
उसे जीभ से महसूस करे . 
जीभ से उसे मुंह में इधर उधर घुमाए 
और उसकी गोलाई और उसके स्वाद के बारे में सोचे .
मुंह में बनने वाली लार को महसूस करे .

----------


## shriram

वजन कम करने के घरेलू नुस्खे 



- अब उसे एक बार चबाये और उससे निकलने वाले रस को महसूस करे . 
उसे निगले नहीं ; 
मुंह में ही इधर उधर घुमाए .
वह कैसे स्वाद है ....मीठा , खट्टा ,
महसूस करे .


- अब कुछ धीरे चबा कर निगल ले . 
सोचे की भगवान ने क्या कमाल के अंगूर बनाए है 
हमारे लिए ताकि हम स्वस्थ रहे 
और हमारे शरीर का विकास हो .
भगवान को मन ही मन धन्यवाद दे .


- अब तक हमने टनों अंगूर खा लिए होंगे 
पर ऐसा स्वाद कभी नहीं चखा होगा .


- कई लोग जल्दी जल्दी बहुत सारा खाना खा लेते है .
 पर मन संतुष्ट नहीं होता .
 फिर वे और खाते है .
ऐसे खाने से वह पचता भी नहीं .
 फिर कई टॉक्सिंस (Toxins ) भी बनते है 
जो हमें बीमार कर देते है . 
और मोटापा भी बढ़ता है .

----------


## shriram

वजन कम करने के घरेलू नुस्खे 



Posted by Kattar Hindu 

साभार http://kattar-hindu.blogspot.in/2013...t_22.html#more

----------

